# Branch Warren - Shocking Form



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

http://www.musculardevelopment.com/...workout-raw-training-footage-3-weeks-out.html

http://www.musculardevelopment.com/contests/2013-arnold-classic/5259-johnnie-and-branch-delt-workout-raw-training-footage-3-weeks-out.html

Forward to 1.20 min and see how he shoulder presses .

Shocking form.....he is just blessed with the genetics to get away with it . Ridiculous intensity though!


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

you tell him that to his face mate lol


----------



## PancakeBoss (Feb 17, 2013)

What? Shocking form builds muscles?


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

husky said:


> you tell him that to his face mate lol


I've met branch before on more than one occasion. One of the nicest guys ever. I am just saying it's very unorthadox to say the least.


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

PancakeBoss said:


> What? Shocking form builds muscles?


Yes it appears so....


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

i think they call it overloading the deltoids notice he doesnt go to the tricep portion of the exercise but stays in the delt section , nick thought you knew about bodybuilding


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Not as bad as it first looks... bottom half of a press is where the delts work hardest, top bit is mostly triceps. By keeping the reps bottom half he's going for continuous tension on the delts, and that has to be giving a seriously nasty burn using weight like that.

His lean-back position does make the presses a bit too front delt and not enough side delt for me, but maybe that's what he's going for.


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Perfect form.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

dtlv said:


> Not as bad as it first looks... bottom half of a press is where the delts work hardest, top bit is mostly triceps. By keeping the reps bottom half he's going for continuous tension on the delts, and that has to be giving a seriously nasty burn using weight like that.
> 
> His lean-back position does make the presses a bit too front delt and not enough side delt for me, but maybe that's what he's going for.


i think he`s aiming to isolate each delt judging by the rear delt flys i seen and it said he`s 3 weeks out so makes perfect sense to me .


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

dtlv said:


> Not as bad as it first looks... bottom half of a press is where the delts work hardest, top bit is mostly triceps. By keeping the reps bottom half he's going for continuous tension on the delts, and that has to be giving a seriously nasty burn using weight like that.
> 
> His lean-back position does make the presses a bit too front delt and not enough side delt for me, but maybe that's what he's going for.


Yeah looking at it again is does not look as bad as it seems at first.


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

ewen said:


> i think he`s aiming to isolate each delt judging by the rear delt flys i seen and it said he`s 3 weeks out so makes perfect sense to me .


Yeah Johnny is 3 weeks out Branch isn't competing this year at the Arnold .

Notice how Johnnie's form is different to branches though . No bouncing off the chest etc .

I have to say again though their intensity is fooking ridiculous. If i could generate half of that id be a happy man. They are like two pit bulls tearing the GYM up. That is motivating stuff.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Nickthegreek said:


> Yeah looking at it again is does not look as bad as it seems at first.


I love training delts with half presses like that, it does work... but personally I prefer it not so heavy and with a slower negative than those guys are doing. The ROM is ok for the target muscle IMO, but the heavy loads and very fast reps are a bit injury risky too I think personally... that ROM is better done lighter with more control IMO.

EDIT also some of the reps are a bit too 'bouncy' to be safe compared to what I like.


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

I've haven't watched a branch & johnny video for ages. Their form, shouting & swearing are the reasons why.

Having said that form doesn't have to be good to be a good bodybuilder. It doesn't matter how they achieved that look, all that matters is the end product.

I don't like it either, that's why I choose not to watch them.


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

thats just insane and a rearly good motivation builder...for me anyway


----------



## Lean&amp;Mean&amp;Clean (May 9, 2008)

Branch and Johnie are one of my favorites and I really do not like midgets,but man they are always gonna be motivational pre wo


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2013)

I was honestly shocked by how short Branch is. Considering the mass he is carrying and the amount of weight he throws about I expected him to be much taller in real life.

A lot of pros look like they have bad form (Jay Cutler is another) but clearly the sheer intensity and weight they are moving is providing enough resistance for them to develop.


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

Nickthegreek said:


> Yeah Johnny is 3 weeks out Branch isn't competing this year at the Arnold .
> 
> Notice how Johnnie's form is different to branches though . No bouncing off the chest etc .
> 
> I have to say again though their intensity is fooking ridiculous. If i could generate half of that id be a happy man. They are like two pit bulls tearing the GYM up. That is motivating stuff.


Makes sense, Johnnie defo struggling with the weight a bit


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

his form looked alright. can tell theres still ****loads of delt engagement there. johnnys form was worse on them


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Just my kind of intense,properly on it ,smash it out training,love it,good find,even if you did.nt quite get it at first,,,,grrrr


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

Branch is a top guy he was very friendly and down to earth when i was speaking to him!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Nickthegreek said:


> View attachment 111773
> 
> 
> Branch is a top guy he was very friendly and down to earth when i was speaking to him!


how come your taking pics of mr bean


----------



## lickatsplit (Aug 21, 2012)

partal reps, understandable.

its good to see i'm not the only weirdo that psychs themselves up with the rolling the hands round the bar a few times first ha ha


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Well, he is using 315 pounds on that and got a good number of reps, the bounce at the bottom probably takes some of the strain off the delts and makes the lift more even for his pressing, dead stop pressing with that weight probably could cause some damage.

Damn strong though, probably hitting some upper chest as well.


----------



## Bigmantraps (Jan 7, 2013)

Awesome video!! wish i was going to train my shoulders tonight now!! :lol:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

hackskii said:


> Well, he is using 315 pounds on that and got a good number of reps, the bounce at the bottom probably takes some of the strain off the delts and makes the lift more even for his pressing, dead stop pressing with that weight probably could cause some damage.
> 
> Damn strong though, probably hitting some upper chest as well.


Using this type of form when i do,i find you hit all your body,even calves,if you look close,everything is put into these 'cheats'superb stuff,mass building is best brutal Imo

This is 'Barbarian style 'at its very peak.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Using this type of form when i do,i find you hit all your body,even calves,if you look close,everything is put into these 'cheats'superb stuff,mass building is best brutal Imo
> 
> This is 'Barbarian style 'at its very peak.


even eyebrows get worked as you grimmace so much :lol:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

ewen said:


> even eyebrows get worked as you grimmace so much :lol:


 LoL And balls as you tense trying not to fire them off accross the gym,,,,,,,,ping!


----------

